
Ask HN: How do I get rid of my boss? - y0ghur7_xxx
We are a small team in a firm of about 200 people.
A few months ago my (ex-) boss decided to assign a new boss to our team. Now my ex-boss is the boss of my new boss.<p>I can&#x27;t work with this new guy. He is like &quot;I am your boss: do how I say it has to be done&quot; and &quot;Hey! I have a new cool job for you! Some vb6 stuff! haha! have fun!&quot;<p>Working like this has become unsustainable. What can I do to get rid of him without leaving? I like the team, and everything is cool. Just this dude is a problem.
======
hwstar
Let's be both blunt and frank: You really don't have any choice but to do as
he asks or leave. Trying to play games to get him to leave could end up
getting you fired. You might also want to look at your weaknesses and see if
there is anything which could be addressed.

What's wrong with looking for a better gig?

------
pavornyoh
You can't get rid of him if you are the only on the team having a problem with
him. It is up to you to leave or find something better if he is interfering in
your work / not getting along.

